# Average Lawn Square Footage



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey guys!

Just curious what everyone's average lawn size is.

My lawn is maybe average when referring to new homes in my area...and is considered "small" compared to older homes in my area.

After being a member of the forum for over a year now...it seems most people lawn seem to be on the small size...maybe I am wrong...but that it seems that way for being a member here more than a year.

Now that I am into lawn care...I wish I had a small lawn.

That being said...just curious the average lawn size you guy's are dealing with.

I am at about 14,000 to 15,000 square feet of total lawn.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

8,000 plus a bit.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

1000 in the front; 1500 in the back. Huge yard for my area.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

About 5k here, front yard is big because we are at the top of a cul-d-sac, but i think my yard is relatively small.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

@Ware Any way to export user list with location and lawn size into Excel or CSV?

I could throw it into Tableau and we could get an interactive map..


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Close to 32k of maintained lawn &#128563;


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Average size in my neighborhood is about 12,500 sqft, but I brought two lots, so I maintain a little over 20k.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

8700. One of the largest in my hood; the vast majority are about half the size. Wish I had one of the small ones.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

55K-65K of maintained grass (estimated)


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

16k of lawn between my 2 adjoining lots.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Hey guys!
> ...
> Now that I am into lawn care...I wish I had a small lawn.
> ...


Maybe it's different, since lawncare is a hobby not a business for me, but I had a smaller lot in AZ when i lived there. it was 9000 SF, and the was considered a huge lot. Probably 3000 SF of actual grass. It was more annoying than anything else. Felt like it took longer to get everything out, cleaned, and put away than it did to do the actual work, and became very dissatisfying and unrewarding. Previously, I had a 2/3 acre lot, and I loved working it.

It takes more effort to take care of the large lot I have now, but I much prefer it to feeling like I was doing the equivalent of lugging a mechanic's tool box up a flight of stairs to tap three nails and then lug it back down. And when it improves and comes in, it is really satisfying.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

2500 front. guessing around 3k in the back. havent done the math for back yard as it is chopped salad and my focus for now is getting the front revived. i have what i consider a small lot in a subdivision for my area. i think the average around my area is around 10-12k


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...


Yeah...when you explain it like that...that's a good point! :thumbup:


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

900 SF. No, I am not missing a zero...

I mean, i am _missing_ it, but I don't have it.

I use a push reel mower because there is really zero justification (to the wife) for a higher end powered reel mower for such a small lawn. Insert sad frown face.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

~7k-8k front
~15k back


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

8,000 sq ft of Bermuda in various areas.
2,500 sq ft of Fescue in the back.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

4200 sq ft. of common bermuda.

Wishin I had a little more, but then I think ahead to my first leveling projects planned for next year & I realize I'm good :lol:


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

8500 in the front, 6500 in the back. Everyone in the neighborhood is within a few hundred feet of the same size. My issue is being on a corner with a hill and sidewalks. I would like to landscape the side to terrace the hill and flatten the lawn. It would make using the greens mower much more pleasant.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

5k front yard, 15k ish backyard (it's slowly getting smaller the more stuff we put back there). But around here it varies greatly. The master planned communities that have sewer systems generally have much smaller lots. Some of the houses in those neighborhoods the whole lot is the size of my front yard. Any of the other neighborhoods around here that the houses have a septic system is usually on .5 of an acre or more.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

1.1 acre lot with 33k Sq Ft of turf maintained


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@david_ I'd like to move the member map over to Tableau since Google is stopping Fusion Tables in December. Can you PM me your contact info?


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

15K I have the largest in my new neighborhood.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Small...until I start contemplating the work of a Reno (and end up with an overseed). 10,000 ft. gets bigger each year.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

12,500 sf.


----------

